# Favorite artistic/cool/funky makeup photos *edit added more*



## niecypiecy (Jul 22, 2005)

Spin off from the fave celeb makeup post - show me what cool/funky/artistic makeup inspires you!  I have a ton but here are some of my faves:

*mods if this is too many pics lemme know and I can try to link them - they are within the width limits though*


----------



## user2 (Jul 22, 2005)

Honestly I dont see that much great makeup work anywhere! But the last one looks great!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 23, 2005)

WOW!  I love those pics


----------



## Sanne (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 23, 2005)

OMG those pics are amazing.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 23, 2005)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  the first and last pic is LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are ALL SOOOOOOO beautiful!!!! gaaawd the 1st pic KILLS me!!!


----------



## Endit (Aug 12, 2005)

Those are great! I wish I had those skills!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 13, 2005)

The first one is my FAV, but I do love all of them, they are amazing!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 13, 2005)

I love the one with the pink cheek, and the blue and yellow streaks, just because it looks like something I would do.  But all of them are pretty sweet.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 13, 2005)

where did u find these at?! they are all so..amazing!


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 14, 2005)

I totally love the 2nd pic where she is sorta submerged in blue liquid.. the color combo/placement is effin sweet.  but thats just me


----------



## lola336 (Aug 15, 2005)

these pics are awesome..can we use these? do we have to give credit somewhere?/ plmk thanks!


----------



## niecypiecy (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_where did u find these at?! they are all so..amazing!_

 
I have gotten them all over the web - at all different places - this thread at this site as alot of them though http://www.thefashionspot.com/forums...ead.php?t=5423


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_these pics are awesome..can we use these? do we have to give credit somewhere?/ plmk thanks!_

 
Sure go ahead - if you know the artist then credit them otherwise I am not sure who you would credit - sorry


----------



## niecypiecy (Aug 15, 2005)

Here are some more for you guys:


----------



## valley (Aug 15, 2005)

wow, I really love the bottom two in there.   Thanks for posting them!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 15, 2005)

OMG I am SO diggin the pink camo one...hot shit right there!! 
Thanks niecypiecy for posting!!


----------



## orodwen (Aug 15, 2005)

*oh gosh, i'd love to have contacts that would make*

my grey-green eyes look like this: thank you for sharing!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Aug 15, 2005)

here are a few of my favorites


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 16, 2005)

whoa! these pics are all AMAZINGGG!!!!!


----------



## niecypiecy (Aug 16, 2005)

littlemakeupboy I love the 3rd and 6th one!  Thanks for contributing


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are all cool too. Here are a few that I like


----------



## nphernetton (Aug 16, 2005)

Ohhhh I love so many of these!  I cant wait to do the challenge for this!

Also, anyone know what kind of e/s has this effect?  I am in love with this vinyl looking black!


----------



## niecypiecy (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nphernetton* 
_Ohhhh I love so many of these!  I cant wait to do the challenge for this!

Also, anyone know what kind of e/s has this effect?  I am in love with this vinyl looking black!_

 
my guess would be black shadow mixed with clear gloss?


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_littlemakeupboy I love the 3rd and 6th one!  Thanks for contributing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no problem love 
the 6th is from zink magazine
definatly check it out


----------



## nphernetton (Aug 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nphernetton* 
Ohhhh I love so many of these!  I cant wait to do the challenge for this!

Also, anyone know what kind of e/s has this effect?  I am in love with this vinyl looking black!

 
my guess would be black shadow mixed with clear gloss?_

 
genius!  i am not sure why i didnt think of this myself, as i've done that same trick for my lips at a black and white party once....thanks a million, great idea!  thanks for reminding me of it!


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 17, 2005)

No pics to show, but Bjork's makeup is always very striking - on her videoclips, CD cover art.

Call it cliched, I love the Guy Bourdin one that Nars said inspired the previous m/u collection. I was seriously pissed when I heard I missed Bourdin retrospective at our city art gallery.


----------



## niecypiecy (Aug 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
littlemakeupboy I love the 3rd and 6th one!  Thanks for contributing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
no problem love 
the 6th is from zink magazine
definatly check it out_

 
cool - thanks for the tip hun - will deff check it out!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nphernetton* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nphernetton* 
Ohhhh I love so many of these!  I cant wait to do the challenge for this!

Also, anyone know what kind of e/s has this effect?  I am in love with this vinyl looking black!

 
my guess would be black shadow mixed with clear gloss?

 
genius!  i am not sure why i didnt think of this myself, as i've done that same trick for my lips at a black and white party once....thanks a million, great idea!  thanks for reminding me of it!_

 
np - glad I could help


----------



## niecypiecy (Aug 17, 2005)

V2LUCKY those are some hot pics!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 15, 2006)

OMG so much awesome stuff! I especially love the first few pics from Lilmakeupboy... They're so gorgeous...


----------



## JJones (Jan 15, 2006)

-


----------



## user3 (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't have any pics to add but I love this thread!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

just some pics


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 16, 2006)

mmm, those green lips are so hot


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nphernetton* 
_Ohhhh I love so many of these! I cant wait to do the challenge for this!

Also, anyone know what kind of e/s has this effect? I am in love with this vinyl looking black!




_

 

My first guess (it came to me lastnight when I was trying to go to sleep lol) would be to use black liquid eyeliner and vaseline. I may be wrong about this. If so please correct me before I start making ppl doing it this way lol.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 16, 2006)

Now where is that damn vaseline lol?


----------



## stacey (Jan 17, 2006)

amazing!


----------



## Cdjax (Jan 18, 2006)

*Some of my favorite looks:*


----------



## jennafizzy (Jun 15, 2007)




----------

